# Pneumonia battle, and then prevention?



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

My now 4month old nigerian wether has been battling pneumonia for the last month. Gets better, gets worse, gets better, gets worse.. Oiy! 
So I've read a lot about this pasturella vaccine to prevent pneumonia.. When he finally kicks this illness how soon after can I give him this vaccine? I don't want him to have to suffer through more needles again if I can help prevent it. Hopefully with the weather breaking soon it will help speed things up. Our weather has been crap for human and goat health alike!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What have you been using for the pneumonia?

I have never used the vaccine so don't know about it.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

First round was a 5 day course of Tylan200 which helped immensely with the flemmy cough, yellow snot and eye boogies. He never had a temp and still doesn't. A week after he finished his antibiotics he started back with the cough, so I wormed him with ivermectin in case of lungworms (he was due for an overall anyway). 
Now he's on a course of penicillin which I'm hoping knocks it out for him. 
The pasturella vaccine works kinda like our flu shots which I found weird since how do we have a vaccine against pneumonia for goats, but not humans.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have a vet, you need Draxxin. Get 2 shots for him. It is given once every 7 days and you want to do 2 shots for a 14 day coverage.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I tried :-( unfortunately there are no vets willing to work on goats around here. Best I can do was to ask my small animal vet for it but it was something ridiculous to order in a bottle. Like $600 ridiculous.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about getting a prescription?

Here is a place you could order it in a smaller amount with a vet prescription: http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Draxxin-Injectable-Rx/365-8189.html


----------



## RockinH5 (Mar 24, 2013)

BlueEyedFainters said:


> I tried :-( unfortunately there are no vets willing to work on goats around here. Best I can do was to ask my small animal vet for it but it was something ridiculous to order in a bottle. Like $600 ridiculous.


Most vets won't carry Draxxin because of the cost, but if you find one that does, buy it in only the amount you need. Cost around $10/cc. As an alternative, you can use Nuflor, or Excenel. I also keep a big bottle of Poly Serum on hand for times like these, which you can get over the counter.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I would treat the pneumonia with di-methox. I have heard that Nuflor is excellent, but have not used it and it is Rx. I have used the pasturella vaccine, and it is effective. Made by Colorado Serum- bought at Jeffer's. 

One year I gave the kids a preventative vaccine that had the pasturella in it- called Bovi Sera (not BoSe) (from Hoegger's). It was good, but pricey. There is also one called Goat Serum that can be given orally to newborns. Have not used that one, and haven't seen it online lately.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

In_Clover said:


> I would treat the pneumonia with di-methox. I have heard that Nuflor is excellent, but have not used it and it is Rx. I have used the pasturella vaccine, and it is effective. Made by Colorado Serum- bought at Jeffer's.
> 
> One year I gave the kids a preventative vaccine that had the pasturella in it- called Bovi Sera (not BoSe) (from Hoegger's). It was good, but pricey. There is also one called Goat Serum that can be given orally to newborns. Have not used that one, and haven't seen it online lately.


Di-Methox is a coccidia medication. These aren't usually very effective in treating pneumonia.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm going to do some calling around tomorrow regarding the draxxin. However, he is doing well on the pen- his cough is dryer today.

My thing is if he has it this bad now, he's bound to be more prone going forward. Lungs are funny like that. If I can give him a vaccine to prevent this happening again I will. Just not sure how soon after he's well that I can give him the vac.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

was his mom tested for CAE? UGh hate to bring it up..but if he is chronically ill..I would worry. 
Nuflor is great for pneumonia....


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

He's chronic to me but that's because hes been sick since I got him a month ago. I don't trust his breeder, but she did say that her herd was tested and negative. 

Most people would see a sick goat as a frustration, but I don't. He's a sweet boy from a bad situation. He's eating, drinking, bounding and happy.. Just has a flemmy cough. We had a string of warm sunny days (60's) where he didn't cough at all which leads me to believe he'll get over it, just needs a boost.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hes a lucky boy : ) try musenex (sp) for the congestion...or benedryl..works nicely...when he is 6 months old you can have him tested...at least you will know what you are dealing with...if he does have cae then he can have a comfortable life still..but knowing will help you treat him...


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I wondered about musinex.. I have a bunch stock piled for my stepson that I could try giving but I couldn't find anything on the web about it. I figured a good expectorant might get it all loose and out. 

I'm sure learning a lot about goat treatment tho through all of this.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goats due tend to teach us themselves...yes its safe...not sure how much..we can look that up : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

from tennessemeat goats...
Chest congestion can be relieved by giving an expectorant/antihistamine/decongestant orally to the sick goat twice daily at a dosage of approximately six cc's per 100 pounds bodyweight.Children's antihistamine/decongestant/expectorant syrups (Robitussin is an example) may have to be used since Expecthist is no longer available. Relieving chest congestion is very important in terms of a goat's surviving pneumonia. Don't discount the importance of these oral medications.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks happybleats.. I gave him 2cc of some Nature Fusion cough/chest congestion. It's the same as robitussin but made with honey instead of menthol. He licked it right up. Whatever might help him I'll give a shot to!


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

crocee said:


> Di-Methox is a coccidia medication. These aren't usually very effective in treating pneumonia.


True, it is generally thought of as a coccidiastat, but it can be used to also treat bacterial pneumonia. It's a sulfa drug, and often used for respiratory illness.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm bumping this- mostly because I'm quite peeved.
So I finally found a vet who would SEE Mickey. Happy dance, right? I took Mickey in today to be seen.. what a good boy. Held still, stayed chilled out, all around good experience for him. The vet says he has damage to his lower lungs from the previous illness or whatever happened to him before/when I got him. That's fine- so he's gonna be prone to a cough, allergies, whatever- he's a sweetheart, I'll do for him whatever he needs to be his happy little self.

The vet put him on some strong-type penicillin but wouldn't tell me 'what kind'. It's a 5 day course, and he refused to give me pre-filled syringes to continue his treatment at home. No, instead I have to stress him out even more for the next 4 days driving him to and from the vet for him to give him his shot and leave. 
To top it off- EACH SHOT IS $20.. INSANITY! I feel like I just got raped for $200 for something I could have done at home. ..and this is on top of stressing him out for a daily ride to the office! I'm so not happy :-( This poor goat has gone through enough.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm with nuflor but get the gold so it won't sting. I would imagine the vets might have this.

I would also be giving him immune support herbs if not already.

I treat my goaties with the pasturella vaccine but I wouldn't give to your boy till he's well.

HTH,


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

UGH some vets! well in searching for alternative meds that you dont need a script for,, because some were having this problem or vets not selling meds to them at all..Susanna from Tennessee meat goats sent me this email about an online vet service...I would contact them and get your RX from them...keep them on hand ...Nuflor or nuflor gold..Thiamine, Banamine are a few that come to mind...

If one doesn't have a vet, then contact VetServUSA in North Carolina. They have LEGAL vets on staff in every state. They can get a prescription for her and ship it to her. Talk with owner Doug Peck. Google their phone #.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

But here's the catch.. his pneumonia has cleared up, but he is left with lung damage and residual 'residue' on his air sacs. So whatever the vet gave him is to help clear up that residue. He referred to it as 'pen on steroids'.. ok?! Bottom line his lungs are damaged and he's always going to run the risk of getting sick easier. Whatever. I'll make due and keep him happy.

I'll try the VetServUSA.. and I'll be giving him a paturella vaccine sometime next week. Just sucks- you try and do something good for an animal in need, and then get smacked upside the head blindly by an overly flirtacious vet. Arg!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...
why wont he tell you what hes giving him? it is your right to know...I would ask again next visit...tell him you keep good records for your goats an need the actual name of the meds and amount given..( or wait until his last visit so if you need to get stern it wont effect your babies care)
As for your little man...Probios and Vit B complex work wonders for sickly babies..I bet goathiker has some herbal advice...she knows her stuff...


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

don't give up on those lungs just yet.
I had a boy who aspirated some of his bottle. His breeder spent time and money to keep him alive. He was shipped to me not healthy but I was able to recover those lungs. Took close to a year.

He might be more prone to sickness but I haven't seen it yet. I gave him lung support herbs that I got from FirMeadow. Not saying that's the only place or that it scientifically helped but that's what I did.

I do think his growth is a bit stunted but he could be slow to mature. He is an outcross for me and I'm not familiar with his lines. He just turned 1 so plenty of time to grow.

hth,


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Lilbleats did you treat him with anything besides the herbs? 
I'm not giving up on him- he's too stinkin sweet to throw the towel in on. If anything I'll just throw the towel in on the vet!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

just herbs for a while along with loose minerals and kelp.
kept up on his sel/e/copper.

Once his lungs seemed ok - I treated him with the pasturella vaccine.

I used the "lung support" tincture.

hth,


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Well persistence paid off, the vet dispensed me the rest of Mickeys meds. Thank goodness- no more car rides! 
He has his loose minerals and a berry-block which he loves. I'll look up this lung support tincture and see what I can do with it. I don't think he's stunted much- he's gained 8lbs over the last 2 months (nigerian dwarf). He was 32lbs on Monday (5 months old).


----------

